# Hotronix Tip: Combine Heat Transfer Products for Uniquely Decorated Caps



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Jazz up caps and other headwear to create fashionable looks and increase sales. Caps are a great add-on sale and can be customized on demand with a heat press in seconds. Combine rhinestones with plastisol transfers to add bling to logos. 

Add heat transfer materials such as glitter flake or reflective with precut lettering to personalize caps with player names or numbers, graduation dates, birthdays and more. Using multiple heat transfer products adds dimension and texture and completes a unique look. 

If you are applying more than one color or material, start by centering the background graphic over the front center seam of the cap. This is tacked down for a few seconds to hold it in place. Then place your second color or material on the cap. To hold it in place during pressing, use a couple pieces of thermal tape.

After the second transfer is securely placed, press the cap for the amount of time, temperature and pressure recommended by the material manufacturer. 

To learn more about cap decoration, visit How to Decorate Caps with a Heat Press | Stahls’ Hotronix .
How to Decorate Hats | Stahls'


----------

